# Halloween Conventions



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

I just found this:
International Halloween Show - New York, NY
never heard of it before.
I may start a tread asking for more info on it.


----------



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

Check out the National Halloween Convention!
National Halloween Convention | Horror Antiques Authors Monster Collectors

with tons of seminars at Halloween University!
Halloween University | Haunted House School, Seminars, Classes, Education


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Both Horrorfind Weekends & Hauntcon will be on the East coast this year.

Horror Convention HorrorFind Weekend :: The Spookiest Show On Earth!

HAuNTcon


----------

